# Bulldog Edition - Ace Hotel



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Been wanting to come here for ages but only got round to it yesterday.

Had the Ayichesh as espresso made on the Ek/Marzocco combo. Interesting flavour profile (palate not trained enough to pick out notes).

Was hoping to check out the pf mod on the Ek but apparently it didn't really work properly (kept backing up with coffee) so they've got the standard back in place.

Apparently John is getting a custom Ek made with a stubby stand/purple powder coat and new custom grind dial, looks like I may have to pop back for a gander.

Pretty swanky place but I quite liked it.

Obviously good coffee and the freshly made bourbon cream doughnuts were a great accompaniment (if slightly too much filling).

Later on ended up at The Bridge (bottom of Kinsland Rd), they had two two group Elektras in service, one in the window for show and another upstairs as part of the decor!? Coffee was a pile of shite though but the place was ace, just like the aforementioned hotel.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

__
http://instagr.am/p/oylAL-N41w/


__
http://instagr.am/p/o3w4FXt41s/


__
http://instagr.am/p/ov--qDt41r/

(last thing we need is another dial to convert....unless everyone gets one)


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

That's making me want to get mine apart and down to the powder coaters


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> That's making me want to get mine apart and down to the powder coaters


Looks funky ! Prince inspired !


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Badass...definite pimp vibes

View attachment 7633


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Go on Jeebsy! White's so common.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Get Xzibit in on the game...Pimp My Grind(er).


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I like the white, got Storm Trooper vibes but it's nice to have something a bit different...matching matt grey machine and grinder maybe? Will have to wait til the cashflow improves a bit though.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

From the man himself



> *John Gordon* ‏@JohnGordon09  6m
> 
> @obsessivity @wjheenan wet spray. Easyish to do, mark the wires and be gentile with reassembly of the motor


----------

